# Paypal site problem?



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Occasionally I get the message


> Firefox can't connect securely to www.paypal.com because the site uses an older, insecure version of the SSL protocol.


when I open a new SOTW window. I've debugged my computer and dumped my cookies, but it keeps coming back. Currently it is happening with every new window.

Anybody else getting this message?


----------



## jmm1713 (Apr 29, 2007)

Carl H. said:


> Occasionally I get the messagewhen I open a new SOTW window. I've debugged my computer and dumped my cookies, but it keeps coming back. Currently it is happening with every new window.
> 
> Anybody else getting this message?


are you using the latest version of firefox ??


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

It's about a week or maybe two old. I doubt there is a newer version.
I just dumped cookies again and the warning is gone for now, but it only happens on this site.


----------

